# VIDEO: The only BMW 507 boat - BMW Boat?



## ciaranob (Dec 9, 2009)

Fantastic - what a beauty - can only imagine what it cost to restore but superb job although If the chap is considering a 507 purchase I guess cost is not too much of a concern  Would be interesting to have more technical info on the boat's performance but towing this behind a modern BMW car would be something to behold


----------

